# Hi from Centerville,Pa



## Reapo (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello all, 
Just joined and wanted to say hi!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome from Millersville, shoot locally???


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Reapo.


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome to AT. Good shooting, all the best, Lonnie


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT....where is centerville located?


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello from Charleroi, Pa!!! ... Not too far away from you at all!!! ... Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## Reapo (Jan 24, 2011)

I try to make it to some of the local shoots around here.


----------



## Reapo (Jan 24, 2011)

rossguy27, 
centerville is located 15 mile south of union city, pa or 12 miles north of titusville, pa on rt 8.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## Hunter555 (Jan 30, 2011)

I am new too !............. welcome all.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------

